# C'mere Deer bottle



## MISSOURIBOY (Aug 20, 2010)

I tried this stuff a couple of years ago with the same results. Only thing hitting it that I saw was a coyote.


----------



## broadheadnut (Mar 3, 2011)

Just because Michael Waddell said it you thought it would work? He was paid to say that, it could be dog crap and if they pay him enough hill say it works.....




GarysFotos.com said:


> Well, tried this stuff out this past weekend over three days and have to say I was majorly disappointed. Had deer walk by and not even notice it. They preferred corn over the C'mere Deer.
> Michael Wadell who I really like and in his commercial says something to the fact to spray it and watch them come. Well I sprayed it and didn't see them come.
> Have any of you had good results with this?
> I also seemed to think it had a lot of vanilla in it and thought if you mixed vanilla and sugar in water if it would work better?
> ...


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

wasnt that hank parker, that was selling the come here deer??[ i mean come here money????]


----------



## xtreme (Mar 12, 2008)

LOL !! it is Cmere possum LOL I put some of that 3 day harvest ( bought it on sale a wal mart it ws cheap ) out after season with a trail cam. I had possums pile around it. 4- 5 at a time, never a deer at all. I have learned most of the stuff does not work. The mineral licks like black magic works in summer. I have had them dig a huge hole with that stuff. But I just have learned to use a small clover spot. It will work better than any of those attratants.


----------



## MPerkins (Jul 8, 2009)

Just my 2 cents....i've used it twice with zero luck. I'm convinced c'mere deer is meant to lure hunters, not deer. STAY AWAY FROM THIS PRODUCT..............IT'S A MAJOR WASTE OF YOUR MONEY!


----------



## MPerkins (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh ya, and while i'm at it.....this is why I am not longer a fan of Michael Wadell. I refuse to watch his show anymore. Zero integrity with that guy!


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

Now wait a minute I saw the commercial and those deer in that high fence where eating out of the bag. And Spank Monkey says that 3 day harvest just cant be beat. 

Your saying it dosent work???????


----------



## MPerkins (Jul 8, 2009)

.............Well then it must be so...........I was dumb enough to be attracted.........twice!:beer:


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

Mperkins I was not completely honest. I have bought and used. But I put out a game camera with it. Nothing came to it. Had deer walk by. So I have tried it just sucked and didnt do what they say. But what a great marketing machine, and how much they must pay guys like waddel and parker. Amazing. 

I have a idea for a product as well that is total BS but I might lie and try to sell. Hen in Heat urine. Turkeys go crazy for it. You cant smell it an neither can anyone else but the turkeys go crazy over it.


----------



## MPerkins (Jul 8, 2009)

...............Need a partner? :thumbs_up


----------



## rustydog32 (Nov 9, 2009)

I can honestly say I have killed a deer I wouldnt have if I had not put it out but I use the liquid and spray in shooting lanes they usually come to investigate. Ive tried the powder and it usually doesnt work. If anyone is interested though I have a friend that makes a deer lick and it is by far the best stuff I have ever used by leaps and bounds they come to it year round. I used to love deer cocaine but when the leaves start to fall they quit coming but with this stuff they keep coming. I am truly blown away by it and he mixes it in his backyard with a concrete mixer.


----------



## MPerkins (Jul 8, 2009)

Gimme a price and quantity dear boy....come on with it. Can we call it get-over-here-deer?


----------

